# Are you bored with plain Oats ? Have a look here



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Thought I'd post this in a thread of it's own .I've read a few posts where people are asking what do others mix with there oats . The US Quaker website has some fantastic Oats recipes , take a look here -

http://www.quakeroats.com/cooking-and-recipes/content/quaker-instant-oats.aspx#/ideas

My Fav at the moment is Peanut Butter and Strawberries , simple but the taste is amazing .Oats never be boring again . :thumb:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

cheers mate. helpful stuff


----------



## zyzz (Jun 21, 2010)

I always have oats pre-workout, with milk and a peice of dark chocolate in.

I might start experementing with peanut butter & oats, thanks for the link.

Oh, does anyone know where I can buy some cinnamon?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

zyzz said:


> I always have oats pre-workout, with milk and a peice of dark chocolate in.
> 
> I might start experementing with peanut butter & oats, thanks for the link.
> 
> Oh, does anyone know where I can buy some cinnamon?


You can get ground cinnamon from any supermarket.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

hertderg said:


> Thought I'd post this in a thread of it's own .I've read a few posts where people are asking what do others mix with there oats . The US Quaker website has some fantastic Oats recipes , take a look here -
> 
> http://www.quakeroats.com/cooking-and-recipes/content/quaker-instant-oats.aspx#/ideas
> 
> My Fav at the moment is Peanut Butter and Strawberries , simple but the taste is amazing .Oats never be boring again . :thumb:


I tried peanut butter on mine this morning - AMAZING!!!! THANKS!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks for this post

will come in handy there so horrible on there own


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

discovered peanut butter and oats when I was experimenting with making my own bars.

Definately the only way I can eat oats with water.. :thumb:


----------

